# Rabbit Resource Handbook



## pamnock (Jan 31, 2005)

Ohio State University published their new "Rabbit Resource Handbook" in 2004 and I've found it to be an excellent reference book for 4-H, youth, pet owners, new breeders and even a nice inexpensive reference book for experienced rabbit breeders.

OSU has always put out quality 4-H publications and I consider this an *excellent *reference book for 4-Hers.

The handbook is full of color photos and documents the history of the rabbit, rabbit breeds, housing and equipment, record keeping,nutrition, health, reproduction, showing, showmanship, pet rabbits,glossary of rabbit terms, and extensive resource listing, careers involving rabbits and extensive info on rabbit care.*WARNING: The handbook also contains VERY graphic color step-by-step documentation of processing a rabbit. For those who find this disturbing -- you can remove these pages from the book.*

It can be ordered through OSU here (Ohio residents can also get it through their local 4-H extension office). The book number is 228R There are also good record keeping books from this new series including #227 Pet Rabbit Project & Record Book, #226 Market Rabbit Project & Record Book, #225 Breeding Rabbit Project and Record Book (nice book for breeders starting out). Their veterinary science series is also very good: Unit I The Normal Animal, Unit II Animal Disease, Unit III Animal Health and Its Relationship to Our World. Great series for understanding diseases!

http://www.ag.ohio-state.edu/~buckpubs/4hyd2.htm


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up, Pam.

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------

